# Bob and Betty



## Big Don (Oct 26, 2011)

Bob Hill and his new wife Betty were vacationing in Europe... as it  happens, near Transylvania.  They were driving in a rental car along a  rather deserted highway.   It was late and raining very hard.  Bob could  barely see the road in front of the car.  Suddenly the car skids out of  control! Bob attempts to control the car, but to no avail!  The car  swerves and smashes into a tree.

Moments later, Bob shakes his  head to clear the fog.  Dazed, he looks over at the passenger seat and  sees his wife unconscious, with her head bleeding!  Despite the rain and  unfamiliar countryside, Bob knows he has to get her medical assistance.

Bob  carefully picks his wife up and begins trudging down the road.  After a  short while, he sees a light.  He heads towards the light, which is  coming from a large, old house.  He approaches the door and knocks.

A  minute passes.  A small, hunched man opens the door.  Bob immediately  blurts, "Hello, my name is Bob Hill, and this is my wife Betty.  We've  been in a terrible accident, and my wife has been seriously hurt.  Can I  please use your phone?"

"I'm sorry," replied the hunchback, "but  we don't have a phone.  My master is a doctor; come in and I will get  him!" Bob brings his wife in.

An older man comes down the  stairs.  "I'm afraid my assistant may have misled you.  I am not a  medical doctor; I am a scientist.  However, it is many miles to the  nearest clinic, and I have had a basic medical training.  I will see  what I can do. Igor, bring them down to the laboratory."

With  that, Igor picks up Betty and carries her downstairs, with Bob following  closely.  Igor places Betty on a table in the lab.  Bob collapses from  exhaustion and his own injuries, so Igor places Bob on an adjoining  table.

After a brief examination, Igor's master looks worried.  "Things are serious, Igor. Prepare a transfusion."  Igor and his master  work feverishly, but to no avail. Bob and Betty Hill are no more.

The  Hills' deaths upset Igor's master greatly. Wearily, he climbs the steps  to his conservatory, which houses his grand piano. For it is here that  he has always found solace.  He begins to play, and a stirring, almost  haunting melody fills the house.

Meanwhile, Igor is still in the  lab tidying up. His eyes catch movement, and he notices the fingers on  Betty's hand twitch, keeping time to the haunting piano music.  Stunned,  he watches as Bob's arm begins to rise, marking the beat!  He is  further amazed as Betty and Bob both sit up straight!

Unable to contain himself, he dashes up the stairs to the conservatory.

He bursts in and shouts to his master:

"Master, Master! ..... The Hills are alive with the sound of music!"


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 26, 2011)

That was a looonnnggg way to go for such a poor little punch line.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 26, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> That was a looonnnggg way to go for such a poor little punch line.



That's what was great about it.  Definately reeled you in on it.


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2011)

That was such a groaner.

Which means I'll tell that joke to at least 3 people in the office today :lol2:


----------



## Big Don (Oct 26, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> That was a looonnnggg way to go for such a poor little punch line.


The genre is called shaggy dog jokes, really long stories for a groaner...


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2011)

My boss cracked up at this joke when I told it.   Don, you da man!


----------

